# NCBIS vs BCCIS



## Milouk84

I had been reading both schools reviews, but didn't find enough information about BCCIS (British Colombia Canadian International School). 

I really like NCBIS, but it's about 36 kms away from home (not using the ring road), not sure how the trip would be like for a 4 y/o. BCCIS is about 14 kms.

How is the education at BCCIS, in terms of quality? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GM1

Remember that even 14km on a busy road and the bus picking up other children can take a long time, specially for young children.


----------



## Lanason

NCBIS is easily the best, but the travel would be an issue if it were me


----------



## Milouk84

Thanks every one,

I know NCBIS is considered the best in this area, and the oldest too. 

I'm trying to check the back roads, but I'm also concerned about the safety, I found one passing through Al Sherook, but I'm still studying it 


Any idea how much would be the rent anywhere close to New Cairo, or the surrounding areas?
We were planning to stay in Orabi.


----------



## Lanason

We live in Rehab and the bus to NCBIS only takes a few minutes and misses out the Ring Road. Down past the Dusit Thani and along Road 90. Simples.

where is Orabi ???


----------



## Milouk84

Lanason said:


> We live in Rehab and the bus to NCBIS only takes a few minutes and misses out the Ring Road. Down past the Dusit Thani and along Road 90. Simples.
> 
> where is Orabi ???


Cairo-Ismailia road, next to Aqua Park. On the opposite side of Al Sherook.

I had been told it's 20 minutes from New Cairo.


----------



## Lanason

O you mean Orouba - near the Carrefour - I know it

from there its its either
a) Ismaila road east to ring road to NCBIS or 40 mins
b) Ismaila road west to Shrouk road to Suez road to Rehab to NCBIS 40 mins
or 
c) Ismaila road west to Shrouk road to BCCIS - 20 mins

do youy lkareayd have a place to live sorted ??


----------



## Milouk84

Lanason said:


> O you mean Orouba - near the Carrefour - I know it
> 
> from there its its either
> a) Ismaila road east to ring road to NCBIS or 40 mins
> b) Ismaila road west to Shrouk road to Suez road to Rehab to NCBIS 40 mins
> or
> c) Ismaila road west to Shrouk road to BCCIS - 20 mins
> 
> do youy lkareayd have a place to live sorted ??


It's not yet ready, it needs so much work but i thought if finding a place closer to the school will be easier for the children then we might consider renting. 

I prefer option b). But we have to try it during the rush hour.

I tried to contact BCCIS, phones are busy, tried emailing them but delivery failed 

And almost all the other schools didn't meet our expectations for being international.


----------



## Milouk84

Do you think it is manageable to send my son (4 y/o) to a french school that I really like, even though my french is quite weak at the moment, and he knows no french?


----------



## Lanason

Milouk84 said:


> Do you think it is manageable to send my son (4 y/o) to a french school that I really like, even though my french is quite weak at the moment, and he knows no french?


Is it a French school with a French main language and French curriculum, if so then No would be my answer.


----------



## txlstewart

He can learn--and so can you. I've had kids in my class that didn't speak English. I've had parents who couldn't speak a word of English. Be flexible!.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Milouk84

Lanason said:


> Is it a French school with a French main language and French curriculum, if so then No would be my answer.


 It is actually a French International school.

It looks really good though. The one thing I like most is that it looks like a very 
solid, systematic, and well-structured climate. 


Some of these international schools can be a little "soft" on the discipline side. 

I really care about that too.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Is it a French school with a French main language and French curriculum, if so then No would be my answer.




The language wouldn't be a barrier at that age.. my grandsons go to a Spanish school and other than gracias they didn't speak a word when they first got there, within 3 months they were chatting away with Spanish friends as if it was their native tongue.


----------



## Milouk84

txlstewart said:


> He can learn--and so can you. I've had kids in my class that didn't speak English. I've had parents who couldn't speak a word of English. Be flexible!.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for the encouragement.

The thing is, English is everywhere so he has a good chance of picking it up.

Movies, TV, books, it is a big part of international popular culture.

My only apprehensions about the French school I really love stem from the fact that our French is dismal.

Do you think we can catch up on our French maybe in a year? Or maybe that would be more wishful thinking?


I'm stumped on this one but I'm really loving this French school.


----------



## Milouk84

MaidenScotland said:


> The language wouldn't be a barrier at that age.. my grandsons go to a Spanish school and other than gracias they didn't speak a word when they first got there, within 3 months they were chatting away with Spanish friends as if it was their native tongue.


NOOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

That is FANTASTIC!

GOOD FOR YOU!


There is hope for my boy after all!



Merci Beaucoup 

Did their parents take any Spanish courses?

How old were your grandsons?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Milouk84 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> That is FANTASTIC!
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU!
> 
> 
> There is hope for my boy after all!
> 
> 
> 
> Merci Beaucoup
> 
> Did their parents take any Spanish courses?
> 
> How old were your grandsons?




My grandsons ages at the time were approx.. 10, 8.

My granddaughter was 3 when they moved to Spain and she speaks Spanish with a local Spanish accents.

Young children have brains like sponges, a foreign language is no barrier to them.
There is a poster on the forum who has two children who speak.. English, French, Spanish and Arabic.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> My grandsons ages at the time were approx.. 10, 8.
> 
> My granddaughter was 3 when they moved to Spain and she speaks Spanish with a local Spanish accents.
> 
> Young children have brains like sponges, a foreign language is no barrier to them.
> There is a poster on the forum who has two children who speak.. English, French, Spanish and Arabic.


I don't think the child would have any issue with the French language - I didn't explain but I think a French education for a natural English speaking child, would be more an issue as he grows up. especially if at a later date he transfers to American or UK stream.


----------



## alexvw

At our German school my son is the only native in his class (out of 20). Of the other 19 kids, maybe four other parents speak proper German. And all the kids' German is great! Sure the kids can do it!


----------



## Milouk84

Lanason said:


> I don't think the child would have any issue with the French language - I didn't explain but I think a French education for a natural English speaking child, would be more an issue as he grows up. especially if at a later date he transfers to American or UK stream.


I have a couple of friends who told me the same thing, one of them even told me that it will be better if he took french courses but attended an English school.


----------



## Milouk84

MaidenScotland said:


> My grandsons ages at the time were approx.. 10, 8.
> 
> My granddaughter was 3 when they moved to Spain and she speaks Spanish with a local Spanish accents.
> 
> Young children have brains like sponges, a foreign language is no barrier to them.
> There is a poster on the forum who has two children who speak.. English, French, Spanish and Arabic.


We are a little worried about the transition, but the good thing is children don't think a lot like we do, they are more spontaneous and easy going. If he was a teenager I would be really worried. 

I trust his abilities, he can learn french, but I don't trust mine.


----------



## txlstewart

As a friend of mine always says: 

Can't never could.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason

txlstewart said:


> As a friend of mine always says:
> 
> Can't never could.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


It's not about can't because of course it's easily possible. The kid will learn no problem. There is no need for parents to learn French - teachers will speak English.

The question for me is - is it a good long term plan. I would be thinking of what's next. IMHO

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------

